# Winning Comment, Competition by Randy Brown at BFL



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*â€¨Congratulations *

To Tammi Todd, the winner of a free 3-person wade fishing trip with Capt. Todd Jones out of Bay Flats Lodge. Please contact the office to schedule your trip, and available accommodations if needed. Please see the winning comment below. Again, we look forward to seeing you and your guests at Bay Flats Lodge.

From Tammi:
â€œEven though I have never been to Bay Flats Lodge YET, Iâ€™m a biggest fan because I enjoy seeing your Facebook posts, reading the stories and seeing the fish pictures daily. My sisters and I would be great because as you know we are pretty low maintenance when it comes to fishing! Get us there, and we can do the rest! We love to wade. We love to have a good time. We love to FISH! Looking forward to planning a trip there!

*Competition*

If you spend a little time watching things in the outdoors you find yourself to be an observer of competition. Nature is a vast arena of competition. There is a competition for food and resources by all species. Watch a school of Redfish going on a feeding frenzy and you get the idea. Itâ€™s a competition to see who can get that baitfish first. There is the competition to reproduce best seen in Deer and Elk, there is the competition for space and habitat and these examples are just touching the surface. Competition in nature can be brutal but itâ€™s never based on jealousy or hate. Itâ€™s never personal. Itâ€™s always about survival.

Competition in nature, unlike competition in humans, tend to lead ecologies to find balance. When an ecology gets out of balance because the apex predators are removed or a species is introduced that disrupts the balance bad things follow. Species and individual animals donâ€™t acquire in an attempt to starve others. They only take and use what they need. This balanced approach to life makes a healthy environment for all species involved.

Human competition too often devolves into jealousy and even hatred. Someone has more than I do so Iâ€™m going to do my best to take some of theirs. I have plenty but Iâ€™m going to continue to acquire and accumulate and the result is that others will never have enough and suffer because of my greed. Far too often human competition is rooted in much darker motives than survival. Letâ€™s admit that for most of us the sting of losing is much greater than the joy of winning. Thatâ€™s not healthy. This type of competition tends to lead to a great deal of imbalance which is the source of tremendous suffering.

Here at Bay Flats Lodge we try to seek balance. Our guides are a bunch of competitive guys but they do their best to help each other. They know everyone catching fish is better than just one or two guides being successful. We want to find balance in our use of the natural resources as well. When it comes to the waters we fish and hunt we want to make sure we give more than we take. Itâ€™s part of the reason weâ€™re partnering with CCA to keep Cedar Bayou open and building new wetlands.

This morning I ate breakfast with two of our guests who mentioned they frequent another lodge south of us on a yearly basis. I told them how much respect we have for that lodge and the people who run it and how much we enjoy seeing them when we have the chance. Interestingly enough our customers said their friends down south say the same things about us.

*Balance*

So, we want to be part of a community of people who love the outdoors and make our living sharing that love with others. We want to be a part of the community of guides who are taking people fishing and hunting and teaching new generations to care for this planet. We want to participate in the community of lodges that provide food, accommodations and access to these sports we love so much. We want to find that balance where everyone is in a healthy position and no one is left out. Randy Brown - Manager

*Testimonials *

byÂ Rick A.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff could not be any nicer or more helpful! Â I wish I had caught the name of the lady that I think is a manager, as she was extremely pleasant and helpful. Â She even went as far as to make sure I had a plate of food as I had to leave prior to the group dinner. Â Capt. Steve Boldt is great! Â We had the best day, by far, of any other boat in regards to number of fish caught and kept, and I would guess we had more fun than anyone else as well - extremely professional and pleasant! Â - Â Rick A. Â 3/2/18
Mar 2, 2018
Â 
byÂ Klint H.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
I was very impressed with how nice the Lodge was. Â The cooking staff prepared excellent food! Â - Â Klint H. Â 3/2/18
Mar 1, 2018
Â 
byÂ Bobby R.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Couldn't be any better! Â - Â Bobby R. Â 3/1/18
Mar 1, 2018
Â 
byÂ Mike P.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Nick Dahlam is the best guy, and the best guide! Â - Â Mike P. Â 3/1/18
Feb 28, 2018
Â 
byÂ Todd H.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Friendly greeting by lodge staff when we arrived, and we were promptly shown to our rooms and the amenities. Â Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was kind and knowledgeable, and his boat and fishing equipment were great. Â The food and dining staff is always great! Â - Â Todd H. Â 2/28/18
Feb 28, 2018
Â 
byÂ Adam M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Always enjoy my time at Bay Flats. Â Look forward to seeing y'all again! Â - Â Adam M. Â 2/28/18
Feb 28, 2018
Â 
byÂ Brad J.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt was great - he knew where the fish lived! Â Everything was great! Â Y'all have it figured out! Â - Â Brad J. Â 2/28/18
Feb 28, 2018
Â 
byÂ Kurt W.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Great experience! Â Will highly recommend Bay Flats! Â - Â Kurt W. Â 2/28/18
Feb 27, 2018
Â 
byÂ Brent B.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Always enjoy the pork chop and steak dinner - high quality! Â Keep everything just as it is! Â - Â Brent B. Â 2/27/18
Feb 27, 2018
Â 
byÂ Mike M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Kevin Matula put us on fish, and I exceeded my personal-best trout after going on numerous previous guided trips. Â In reviewing my experience from check-in to departure, I have no suggestions on how anybody could possibly improve upon our experience. Â Great time! Â - Â Mike M. Â 2/27/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks!*

To the guides, staff and customers.


----------

